# No medicine, no therapist



## Guest (Apr 16, 2012)

I´m going to try to stay natural. I dislike medicine and therapists. Therefore I will try without it. I hope I will get better without these things!


----------



## Brizia_F (Feb 7, 2012)

Same here, and I am doing a great recovery


----------



## My storm ran out of rain (Feb 6, 2012)

odysseus said:


> I´m going to try to stay natural. I dislike medicine and therapists. Therefore I will try without it. I hope I will get better without these things!


I'm doing a shit ton better now that I'm off all of the meds, I'm damn sure that every med I was on was just making it worse. Good luck!! Keep us updated


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2012)

I think it is the sixth week without medicine. I must admit I have been using beer in addition to mask my symptoms so a full recovery will not be possible without me stopping to drink. I have`nt had a beer in a few days now and I feel more fresh. My thought processes are much better and I feel more alert. The drawback is that I´ve had a few DP attacks but I hope they will subside when I stop drinking beer.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

terrifying existential thoughts and feelings anyone?


----------



## Passion (May 14, 2012)

I have the existental thoughts.. Horrible.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

therapy is usually considered "natural".........


----------

